# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کارنامه هایی با معدل پایین و رتبه های خوب

## hamed_habibi

حرفی ندارم فقط درصد های این اقارو توسایت گزینه دو یا کانون وارد کنید ببنید چه رتبه ایی میده با این درصدا...بعد بگید معدل کارنامه از سایت کانون بوده والکی نیس برید ببینید...شمارو نمیدونم اما من حداقل تو فیزیک وریاضی وزبان عربی خیلی از این اقا جلوترم...35درصد ریاضی یعنی 11تست...پس با قدرت ادامه بدید..دوستان این کارنامه منطقه 3بوده..ومربوط به سایت کانون ..اینم لینکش.http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/SuperiorsRankBased.aspx?type=3.این درصددهارو توسایت گزینه دوهم بزنید...درواقع این رتبه با محاسبه معدل لحاظ شده پس اگه معدل تاثیر داشت باید توتخمین رتبه فرق میکرد...تمامفایل پیوست 44828........فایل پیوست 44812

----------


## Egotist

معدلش چنده یگانه جوون؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

15/33...دوست خودمه..خونش هشتگرده...دندون پزشکی دانشگاه تهران قبول شده..

----------


## ThePriNcE

دمش گرم بابا
از دوستتون بپرسید شیمی رو چطوری میخونده؟؟؟؟
عربی رو چیکار کرده؟؟؟؟

----------


## koenigsegg

> حرفی ندارم فقط درصد های این اقارو توسایت گزینه دو یا کانون وارد کنید ببنید چه رتبه ایی میده با این درصدا...بعد بگید معدل کارنامه از سایت کانون بوده والکی نیس برید ببینید...شمارو نمیدونم اما من حداقل تو فیزیک وریاضی وزبان عربی خیلی از این اقا جلوترم...35درصد ریاضی یعنی 11تست...پس با قدرت ادامه بدید..فایل پیوست 44812


این کارنامه مال کنکور94
تخمین رتبه کانون و گزینه2 هردوشون هنوز 93 هستن که کنکور 94 چون سخت تر بود درصد های پایین تری برا رتبه بهتر لازم داشت......................................صب کن تخمین 94 بیاد

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

دوست خوبم فکر کنم دوستتون از منطقه سه باشن

چون من منطقه 2 ک زدم 1400 اینا زد.

----------


## hamed_habibi

بله منطقه 3بوده

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوست عزیز نسبت به کنکور 93 که عمومیا دریک سطح بود واسون...فقط فیزیک وکمی شیمی تغییرات داشت ..سوالای ریاضیم که هرسال بقول منصورسعیدی مولف مهروماه تکراریه...پس تغییر انچنانی نبوده بله 94نسبت به 92یا91سخت تر بود...درضمن تخمین رتبه گزینه دو به روزه فقط کانون به روز نیست اما این درصدا واسه سایت کانون بود که من سایت گزینه دو هم زدم دقیق محاسبه کرد

----------


## hamed_habibi

شیمی رو میگفت بیشتر سعی میکرد بفهمه تا زود یره سراغ تست وحتی یه جاهایی خودش تس واسه خودش طرح میکرد مثلا تستای چندسال رو یکی میکرد ویک تست میساخت..درضمن سرجلسه استرس داشت وتوکارش تاثیر داشت..شاید اگه خونسرد بود درصداش بهتر وبهتر بود

----------


## hamed_habibi

عربی رو از پایه خوند واز dvdهای موسه پرواز استفاده کرد...البته ماه اخر خود کتاب عربی رو هم خوند...

----------


## Egotist

> حرفی ندارم فقط درصد های این اقارو توسایت گزینه دو یا کانون وارد کنید ببنید چه رتبه ایی میده با این درصدا...بعد بگید معدل کارنامه از سایت کانون بوده والکی نیس برید ببینید...شمارو نمیدونم اما من حداقل تو فیزیک وریاضی وزبان عربی خیلی از این اقا جلوترم...35درصد ریاضی یعنی 11تست...پس با قدرت ادامه بدید..فایل پیوست 44812





> 15/33...دوست خودمه..خونش هشتگرده...دندون پزشکی دانشگاه تهران قبول شده..





> بله منطقه 3بوده





> دوست عزیز نسبت به کنکور 93 که عمومیا دریک سطح بود واسون...فقط فیزیک وکمی شیمی تغییرات داشت ..سوالای ریاضیم که هرسال بقول منصورسعیدی مولف مهروماه تکراریه...پس تغییر انچنانی نبوده بله 94نسبت به 92یا91سخت تر بود...درضمن تخمین رتبه گزینه دو به روزه فقط کانون به روز نیست اما این درصدا واسه سایت کانون بود که من سایت گزینه دو هم زدم دقیق محاسبه کرد





> شیمی رو میگفت بیشتر سعی میکرد بفهمه تا زود یره سراغ تست وحتی یه جاهایی خودش تس واسه خودش طرح میکرد مثلا تستای چندسال رو یکی میکرد ویک تست میساخت..درضمن سرجلسه استرس داشت وتوکارش تاثیر داشت..شاید اگه خونسرد بود درصداش بهتر وبهتر بود





> عربی رو از پایه خوند واز dvdهای موسه پرواز استفاده کرد...البته ماه اخر خود کتاب عربی رو هم خوند...







> عربی رو از پایه خوند واز dvdهای موسه پرواز استفاده کرد...البته ماه اخر خود کتاب عربی رو هم خوند...



خوب همه ی اینارو تو ی پست بده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

کارنامه ایشون با معدل تو گزینه۲ نیس؟؟

----------


## Mersede

> 15/33...دوست خودمه..خونش هشتگرده...دندون پزشکی دانشگاه تهران قبول شده..


  خوش بحالش :Yahoo (19):

----------


## magicboy

> 15/33...دوست خودمه..خونش هشتگرده...دندون پزشکی دانشگاه تهران قبول شده..


تراز خودت چنده

----------


## miladkh1375

> 15/33...دوست خودمه..خونش هشتگرده...دندون پزشکی دانشگاه تهران قبول شده..


خخخ دندون تهران با این رتبه خخخخخخخ....امکلن ندارع

----------


## AM24

> حرفی ندارم فقط درصد های این اقارو توسایت گزینه دو یا کانون وارد کنید ببنید چه رتبه ایی میده با این درصدا...بعد بگید معدل کارنامه از سایت کانون بوده والکی نیس برید ببینید...شمارو نمیدونم اما من حداقل تو فیزیک وریاضی وزبان عربی خیلی از این اقا جلوترم...35درصد ریاضی یعنی 11تست...پس با قدرت ادامه بدید..فایل پیوست 44812


داداش این رتبه تو گزینه دو کارنامه نداره وامکان نداره با این درصدها واین معدل این رتبه به دست بیاد.

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداشم تو سایت کانوننه ...برو توبخش کارنامه ها منطقه 3 سال 94..حدود رتبه رو بزن 400میبینی

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداشم تو سایت کانوننه ...برو توبخش کارنامه ها منطقه 3 سال 94..حدود رتبه رو بزن 400میبینی......بعد بیا باهم بخندیم....

----------


## hamed_habibi

یه پست گذاشتم خیلیا گفتن دروغه ...میتونید برید این درصد هارو توسایت گزینه دو بزنید..درضمن این کارنامه هارو از سایت کانون گرفتم...چندتا سوال از اونایی که میگن معدل باعث میشه رتبه نصف بشه...دوستان اگه معدل موثر بود پس چرا باوارد کردن درصدای این دوستامون تو سایت کانون وگزینه دو دقیقا همین رتبه هارو نشون میده تخمین رتبه...این کارنامه هم از منطقه 3میباشد...درضمن بدنیس از اقای مسعودی ودکتر افشار چگونگی تاثیر معدل رو براتون تشریح کنم..دوستان مثلا اگه فیزیک 20شده باشی وتو ازمون 60بزنی 65درصدحساب میشه...یا اگه ازحد نمرات فیزیک یا میانگین نمرات اون سال پایین تر باشی خب 5درصدنهایت 6درصد کم میشه...میانگین نمرات فیزیک توکشور 13بود توکنکور94..حالا امثال هم قطعا کمتره...یا اگه نمرتم خیلی بد باشه اما تو کنکور فیزیک رو مثلا 60بزنی یعنی 50درصد  ازمیانگین درصد فیزیک کل بیشتر زدی این یعنی معدل یا تاثیر درس فیزیک کاملا ازبین رفت....برید توسایت سنجش میانگین هارو نگا کنید ببینید توهر درس میانگین چند بوده اونوقت میفهمید معدل رو میشه ترکوند حتی بدون ترمیم....اینم یه کارنامه از کسی که معدلشو نمیدونم...دوستان چیزی که بادیدن این دوکارنامه معلوم میشه اینه که معدل بیشتر تو رتبه کشوری تاثیر داره نه منطقه واینم میدونید که ملاک رتبه منطقه س ....دقت کنی رتبه منطقه این دو با رتبه کشوری فرق داره.....حالا دیدی همه چی حتب با معدل 10ممکنه...کاملا منطقیفایل پیوست 44826فایل پیوست 44825

----------


## reza1375

از اینکه واقعا دنبال اینی دوستانی مثه خودم رو ک معدلشون کمه رو قانع کنی (و واقعا هم همینطوره) امیدوار باشن و بخونن و تلاش کنن :Yahoo (6):  واقعا ممنون.دمت گرم.

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداش بخدا یه چیز مشخصه...اما بچه ها فقط بهانه میتراشن...من هزار جور مدرک دارم واسه اینکه این 25درصد فقط قانونیه واسه بستن دهن مجلس...

----------


## hamed_habibi

یکیشون دندون بهشتی قبول شده یکیشون تهران.....اینم لینکش...بازبگید غیر ممکنه باز بگید نمیشه...کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته

----------


## newpath

سایت کانون رتبه رو بدون معدل حساب میکنه .. امیدوارم همینطور باشه ولی من دو تا کارنامه دیدم با اختلاف معدل کمتر 0.5  ( با درصدایه بسیار نزدیک به هم ).. رتبه کشوریشون 400 تا تفاوت داشت .. معدل یکیشون 19.5 یکی دیگشون 19.9 تقریبا

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

از اینکه اینهمه تلاش میکنی واقعا دستت درد نکنه

ولی داداش اگه ترمیم معدل اجرا شد برو ترمیم کن ضرر ک نداره :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mpaarshin

دوست عزیز حرفهای شما و تلاشتون قابل ستودنه ولی شما میگین معدلش ۱۵.۳۳ بوده عایا واسش مدرک دارین؟؟ من با کلیت حرفت موافقما ولی میخوام ببینم مدرکی داری که اینو ثابت کنه؟؟ به حرف که نمیشه عاخه

----------


## hamed_habibi

اینم تخمین رتبه با درصدای این خانوم....فایل پیوست 44829فایل پیوست 44830

----------


## hamed_habibi

من ترجیح میدم همون تایم رو بذارم واسه جمع بندی ...هیچ چیزی ارزشش به تست توی کنکور نمیرسه حتی معدل 20

----------


## masoumeh_n

> خوش بحالش


گریه نکن...
تلاش کن تو هم میتونی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed_habibi

نگران منی که نگیره دلم واسه دیدن تو داره میره دلم...نگران منی مث بچگیام....

----------


## Nahal

من کاری با معدلش ندارم ولی آخه من موندم با این رتبه میشه دندون تهران قبول شد؟؟؟!!!! قطعا نه...

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> من کاری با معدلش ندارم ولی آخه من موندم با این رتبه میشه دندون تهران قبول شد؟؟؟!!!! قطعا نه...


امسال با سه هزار و خورده ای پزشکی تهرانم قبول شدن

----------


## Nahal

> امسال با سه هزار و خورده ای پزشکی تهرانم قبول شدن


سراسری؟؟!!! از منطقه 3 ؟؟؟!!   امکان نداره... شاید موردی که میگین سهمیه داشتن که اونم باز...
ممنون میشم کارنامه بذارین و با مدرک حرف بزنین...

----------


## hamed_habibi

خواهرمن ...بروسایت کانون توبخش کارنامه های کنکور براساس رتبه...بعد منطقه 3روبزن وحدود رتبه رو 400بزن...یه اقایی ازهشتگرده..اونجا همین کارنامه ها هس....

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

ایشون سهمیه ای چیزی داشتن نه؟
چون نفر بعد ایشون ( که فکر کنم اونم سهمیه داشته ) رتبه 231 منطقه 3 هم قبول شده ولی بقیه رو نگاه کن
همه نزدیک به هم 42 - 51 - 54 - 58
وقتی میبینید تا یه رتبه ای نزدیک به همن و یه جایی قبول شدن ولی رتبه بعدی یهو فاصله گرفتن بدونید یه خبرایی هست

----------


## Nahal

> خواهرمن ...بروسایت کانون توبخش کارنامه های کنکور براساس رتبه...بعد منطقه 3روبزن وحدود رتبه رو 400بزن...یه اقایی ازهشتگرده..اونجا همین کارنامه ها هس....


بله حق با شماست اسم ایشون هست رتبه 471 و قبولی دندان تهران....
چطوری ممکنه؟؟!!!   احتمالا سهمیه نداشتن؟؟؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

لطفا اگه تو سایت گزینه ۲ هم هست کارنامش بزارید که معدلم داره

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> امسال با سه هزار و خورده ای پزشکی تهرانم قبول شدن


آخرین قبولی پزشکی تهران :
منطقه 1 : 75 
منطقه 2 : 86
منطقه 3 : 112
سه هزار و خورده ای کجا بود؟
البته اینا قبولی های کساییه که قلم چی میرفتن شاید غیر قلم چی بوده ولی اگه کسی با همیچین رتبه ای قبول شده 100% سهمیه داشته

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

قطعا سهمیه داشته

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> خواهرمن ...بروسایت کانون توبخش کارنامه های کنکور براساس رتبه...بعد منطقه 3روبزن وحدود رتبه رو 400بزن...یه اقایی ازهشتگرده..اونجا همین کارنامه ها هس....


آره همینو میگم

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداشم اصولا اونایی که سهمیه دااشتن بیشتر پذیرش دانشگاه شاهد میشن...بعدشم از این رتبه ها کم نیس...یعنی همه سهمیه دارن....؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> آخرین قبولی پزشکی تهران :
> منطقه 1 : 75 
> منطقه 2 : 86
> منطقه 3 : 112
> سه هزار و خورده ای کجا بود؟
> البته اینا قبولی های کساییه که قلم چی میرفتن شاید غیر قلم چی بوده ولی اگه کسی با همیچین رتبه ای قبول شده 100% سهمیه داشته


سه هزار منظورم رتبه کشوری بود

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

بعدشم چرا فقط زوم کردید رو تهران
شهید بهشتی و شیرازو اصفهانم خوبن باو

----------


## hamed_habibi

نه دیگه نشد کسی که توتهران وتوشهرای هم قطب تهران باشه کارش واسه قبولی تو تهران بهتره نسبت به کسی که جایی دورتر ورتبه حتی بهتر داره...بومی گزینی تاثیر زیادی داره...

----------


## hamed_habibi

نه دیگه نشد کسی که توتهران وتوشهرای هم قطب تهران باشه کارش واسه قبولی تو تهران بهتره نسبت به کسی که جایی دورتر ورتبه حتی بهتر داره...بومی گزینی تاثیر زیادی داره...

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

اشتباهی شده یا از طرف کانون یا......

----------


## hamed_habibi

ه دونه نیس ...برو ببین...

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> اشتباهی شده یا از طرف کانون یا......


چرا فک میکنی اشتباه شده؟۳۰۰۰ کشور آورده اومده تهران..
میدونی چرا؟چون خیلیا که رتبه بهتری آوردن ممکنه شهر خودشونو ترجیه بدن بخصوص دخترا
هزینه زندگی تهران بالاست و هفت سال زمان کمی نیست
دانشگاه های شیراز و اصفهان و تبریزم دست کمی از تهران ندارن و تو بعضی موارد بالاترن
همه اینا باعث شده که جا واسه رتبه ۳۰۰۰م باز بشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

اسه انتخاب شدن تو شهر تهران رتبه ملا نیس فقط این که هم قطب با استان باشی ملاکه...کسایی بودن که رتبه 2000کشور داشتن ونتوستن تهرات قبول شن..درضمن خیلیا بخاطر خانواده بخاطر مشکل مالی بخاطر انتخاب رشته بد نمیتونن تهران قبول شن...

----------


## mahdi100

> اسه انتخاب شدن تو شهر تهران رتبه ملا نیس فقط این که هم قطب با استان باشی ملاکه...کسایی بودن که رتبه 2000کشور داشتن ونتوستن تهرات قبول شن..درضمن خیلیا بخاطر خانواده بخاطر مشکل مالی بخاطر انتخاب رشته بد نمیتونن تهران قبول شن...


سلام عزیز
ما که تو تبریز هستیم کارمون برای درامودن از تهران راحته؟

----------


## Roha

سهمیه خیلی تاثیر داره.دختره با ۱۳۰۰۰هزار پزشکی اورد یکی دیگه با ۴۰۰۰نیورد.ادم دوس داره خودشو خفه کنه.

----------


## hamed_habibi

بستگی داره باید بری ببینی چند نفر تونستن ازتبریز تهران بیارن..باچه رتبه ایی ؟اولویت باتهرانیاس وکرج..

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستتون اگه 4000کشور شده باشه امکان نداره که نیاره...

----------


## Roha

عکس انتخاب رشته با نتایجو فرستاد .هیچکس باورش نمیشد اخه.ولی خدایی اون سیزده هزاریه خیلی ظلم ک بره جایی ک حق ی نفر دیگس

----------


## hamed_habibi

4000کشور شد؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

ا









































 دندون کرمانشاه قبول شدهفایل پیوست 44835

----------


## bahman seraj

مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
ایشونم رتبش 400 و خورده ای هست ولی یه مقدار باورش سخته معدل 19 کجا معدل 15 کجا .

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداشم اگه خوب نگا کنی دوست من با اینکه زیست وشیمی رو بالا زده اما رتبه ش شده 473اما این اقا که شما کارنامشو گذاشتی فقط بخاطر اینکه معدلش بالا بوده رتبش بهتر شده....

----------


## hamed_habibi

خب زیست وشیمی روهم ضزیشون 14 میشه تو زیر گروه یک...ارزش یک تست زیست برابر با 4تست عربیه...معدل تاثیر تو رتبه نداره فقط باعث افت یا افزایش درصد میشه که با درصدای متوسط به بالا قابل جبرانه...مهم قبولیه شما با 2000کشورم میتونی تهران هرچی بخوای بیاری با 1هم میتونی...البته رتبه منطقه مهم تره...

----------

